# Semi Annual Ban BassAddict Thread



## Captain Ahab (Jan 25, 2013)

I am making a list of the top tens of reasons why we should Ban BassAddict


Please add your thoughts




Reason 10 - He is uber annoying!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jan 25, 2013)

lol, I like this thread!!! Don't know if'n I'm allowed to play though. Seems all trash talk is fine unless it's from me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2013)

BackWoodsTracker said:


> lol, I like this thread!!! Don't know if'n I'm allowed to play though. Seems all trash talk is fine unless it's from me.



PM Sent!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 26, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> I am making a list of the top tens of reasons why we should Ban BassAddict
> 
> 
> Please add your thoughts
> ...



Because he is a friend of yours? #9? :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 26, 2013)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I am making a list of the top tens of reasons why we should Ban BassAddict
> ...





Wooo Nelly - easy with them fighting words - I know him, I have fished with him but that is the end of my relationship with him


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 26, 2013)

BackWoodsTracker said:


> lol, I like this thread!!! Don't know if'n I'm allowed to play though. Seems all trash talk is fine unless it's from me.





Please please please - this is not "trash" talk - we are merely killing some time on a winter day listing factually correct reasons why Bass Addict should be banned


Feel free to list yours! 











PS Remember who sent you that hideous trophy


----------



## redbug (Jan 26, 2013)

he is indecisive he move too much spreading his strange ways across the country he should not only be banned from the site but hit travel should be limited 
I'm feeling house arrest


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 26, 2013)

redbug said:


> he is indecisive he move too much spreading his strange ways across the country he should not only be banned from the site but hit travel should be limited
> I'm feeling house arrest




Your house - not mine


Oh yeah - last time he visited me he stole a shirt and one sock


What the heck is he doing with one sock?


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 26, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > he is indecisive he move too much spreading his strange ways across the country he should not only be banned from the site but hit travel should be limited
> ...


You *don't* want to know !!! :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 27, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > he is indecisive he move too much spreading his strange ways across the country he should not only be banned from the site but hit travel should be limited
> ...



I was framed!!! Why would I steal a dirty ole tee shirt that's 5x too big and a sock that is way too itchy. If I were to steal anything it would of been his on a mission fishing hoodie!


----------



## redbug (Jan 27, 2013)

HE STOLE A SOCK is there any reason to carry on the debate (other than to just bash him) i mean come on what kind of sick depraved mind does something like that?


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 27, 2013)

redbug said:


> HE STOLE A SOCK is there any reason to carry on the debate (other than to just bash him) i mean come on what kind of sick depraved mind does something like that?



I WAS FRAMED I TELL YA!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2013)

redbug said:


> HE STOLE A SOCK is there any reason to carry on the debate (other than to just bash him) i mean come on what kind of sick depraved mind does something like that?



Well said Mr. Bug! 



Really - lock up your socks, BassAddict is coming!


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 27, 2013)

He quit making and eating home made pizza everyday #-o


----------



## redbug (Jan 27, 2013)

FishingCop said:


> He quit making and eating home made pizza everyday #-o




that's just sick we need to think about weither or not we want our youngsters to be around this guy...


I think i also remember that someone ordered green frogs and received green pumpkin


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2013)

redbug said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > He quit making and eating home made pizza everyday #-o
> ...





Green pumpkin is not green - that is one of the test on the "Are you a Sicko" exam - BassAddict got a positive score on that test I am sure


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 27, 2013)

This thread got way off target, can no one put together 10 coherent reasons to ban me?


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 27, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> This thread got way off target, can no one put together 10 coherent reasons to ban me?




1. I caught more fish than you at Dale Hollow during our outing there  

2. You didn't bring pizza for the TinBoats members at the Dale Hollow outing.

3. I don't recall you sharing or trying any of the moonshine that was provided by a fellow member?

4. I could continue, but I'll save the rest for other members to contribute?????

Oh yeah, I forgot, you brought bcritch with you to help fill your live well, but, that didn't work either???


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 28, 2013)

He's ugly and his mother dresses him funny.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2013)

Now we have something ! He is ugly but his mother does not dress him - he does that all by himself!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2013)

Best answer will receive a prize of my choosing! But it will be something good - unlike BassAddict who is bad and smells that way!


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 28, 2013)

look what I found!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 28, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> look what I found!



Reason #1 to keep the ole BassAddict around!!! LMAO give that man the 10,000 dollars!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jan 28, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> This thread got way off target, can no one put together 10 coherent reasons to ban me?




I can, but I agreed not to!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 29, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> This thread got way off target, can no one put together 10 coherent reasons to ban me?




You are a whiner!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 30, 2013)

#7 or whatever # we are on. He is a whiner. :mrgreen: 


Altough I seem to remember sporting a ban Ahab banner in my signature for a long time, and if memoery serves me, the banner came from Bassaddict. Hmmm? :!: :-k


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2013)

Still looking to give some tackle away - best reason wins!


----------



## redbug (Jan 30, 2013)

I think i have it 
the best reason to ban BA is he didnt sell you a gps unit at a great price :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2013)

Can we ban me based on my love of Mondays!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2013)

And if you guys ban me for whining you will also have to ban BC... HA!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 31, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> Can we ban me based on my love of Mondays!



I say YES! you should be banned for your love of Mondays and the fact that you don't like FENDERDAY! :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok how bout this one......ban you yes because you love monday's.........and three Capt. Ahab for President.  :LOL22:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 1, 2013)

Ban him before BA and CA's secrete bromance goes public

:shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 1, 2013)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Ban him before BA and CA's secrete bromance goes public
> 
> :shock:



He is a handsome man!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 1, 2013)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Ban him before BA and CA's secrete bromance goes public
> 
> :shock:




They do make a nice looking couple :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2013)

[-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## panFried (Feb 5, 2013)

I think I won this won!

Because he broke the center console out of Ahabs nice truck!



Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > By the end of the day i will have driven about 1,600 miles in 1 month. Man I LOVE MU TRUCK!!!
> ...


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 6, 2013)

panFried said:


> I think I won this won!
> 
> Because he broke the center console out of Ahabs nice truck!



It isn't that nice, believe me. I think the block of wood he used to fix the console doubled the value of that truck.


----------



## redbug (Feb 6, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> > I think I won this won!
> ...


yet again he gives us another reason doubling the value of the truck will cost him extra in taxes when he sells it 

ban him ban him....BAN HIM the masses have spoken!!!no one wants BA ....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 11, 2013)

I suggest that we also SHUN him!


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 11, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> I suggest that we also SHUN him!



[youtube]IkdApkvknWI[/youtube]


----------



## shamoo (Apr 11, 2013)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 11, 2013)

Sad Sad day..............................

I broke my center console too!!! #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 11, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> Sad Sad day..............................
> 
> I broke my center console too!!! #-o




KARMA!


For those who may not know the story - Bassaddict and myself drove from PA to meet our fearless leader Jim for some Cape Cod Kettle Pond FW fishing. I picked BassAddict up from the airport and he spent the night at my house for a next day departure. (I_ am not sure that he slept - I think he just rooted through my clothing taking things that he liked - but that is another story_).

Anyway, I offered to drive the 1st shift - BassAddict gets in my pristine Ford Explorer - grabs the center console as he is pushing his lard ass in the door and "SNAP" my console is now in two pieces - OUCH! He tells me my truck is defective and blames me for not having a better vehicle. Well the "1st shift" turned into a marathon where I drove all night and BAssAddict alternated between sleeping and complaining about everything.


The ride home was much the same


Another reason to ban him - What Say You Fellow TinBoaters? 



BTW - The Kit to repair the console cost me $150.00 and never really worked properly - Thanks BA


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 11, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Sad Sad day..............................
> ...



Your recollection of the trip is a bit hazy..... Its true that he picked me up from the airport around 6 (never mind i started my travels round 4am because of numerous connecting flights) where we drove to his house. After he and his wife bickered about dinner it was finally decided wed have subs. We scarfed them down and he says lets go fishing for a few hours.......... We go, and after a few hours of nothing Ahab decides 'lets leave for the cape tonight' says hell drive. So i begrudgingly agree, he packs and an hour later we are off. 5 minutes later Ahab is getting pulled over for speeding, so needless to say I had to keep my eyes shut to prevent the sub from reappearing.... Where the arm rest got broken i dont know "i think it was already broke" and if he paid 150.00 for a 2 inch piece of 2x4 and considers that a repair kit image what he considers a quality vehicle.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 12, 2013)

opcorn: Here we go again opcorn:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2013)

I am BERT!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 19, 2013)

i think bassaddict is gone?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 26, 2013)




----------

